# I need an idea...



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

I wanted to surprise my husband with a new move in the bedroom. Do any of you fine fellows have any ideas you could pass my way?


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

That's tough, we would have to know what you have already tried (and we don't know that).

And remember, there is no downgrading with men and sex. So whatever you do will be his new standard (be careful what you wish for).

Do you have his anal area all covered by now? 

hehe


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening ashalicious
It all depends on what sort of things he likes. The trick with this sort of thing is that if you know what he likes, you are probably already doing it, or its something you don't want to do. 

Maybe you can stretch your boundaries a bit and do something he's hinted that he wants but that you haven't been willing to do before?


----------



## ILuvTheDesserts (Aug 29, 2014)

Leave your high heels on or at least try your best to keep them on ?!?! Good luck !


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

You're going to have to help us out with what pushes your husband's buttons, but I'll share one of my more memorable occasions (the high heels post above got me thinking about it. Yum):

My wife has a couple of pair of stockings that she'll wear to bed sometimes. That really pushes MY buttons, that's for sure.

One evening she was wearing a dress, which was uncommon enough that I paid (close) attention and noticed she was wearing a pair of those stockings. She'd occasionally cut her eyes to me with that Mona Lisa smile.

Holy cow. I was jumping out of my skin all evening, and especially as bedtime approached.

But I'm not sure the anticipation thing would work if you don't have a houseful of kids. Maybe a long night on the town?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

What have you tried and done already?


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the peach basket, some construction required


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Suplex off the side of the bed, followed up with an ankle lock. He won't see that coming.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Make him a sandwich.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Seriously though Ash--print out this thread and give it to him. If my wife went to the effort to even ask this question it would be enough to rev my engine.


----------



## FormerSelf (Apr 21, 2013)

I'd say focus on an area that you know he already likes and put a new spin on it.


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Rather than a "move", I would suggest a new game. Something different in the setup. In the end, sex is skin rubbing on skin somewhere. Sure, you can try backhand rather than forehand, or tickle rather than rub, but that is the finish.

Everything else is the game and the setup. So I would try some different approach. For me, I would love for her to set up an encounter somehow, and to be really into it. You could meet him at the door wearing only a robe and tell him to go take a shower and come down to join you in a glass of wine. You could blindfold him and tease him. You could make him tell you every step he wants you to do, in detail. You could put candles around the dining room and recline on the dining room table, surrounded by various interesting foods (chocolate syrup, grapes, strawberries, whipped cream, etc). You could tell him you want to go out to a bar or club, and then when you get there tell him you are going in separate from him and pretend he doesn't know you. He has to pick you up like you're a stranger.

Just try something different.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

I bought the book Joy of Sex for both my stepsons after they had been married 6 months. They say it took their sex lives up a level or two.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I couldn't pass by ^ this post without giving props. Hubs and I don't have that book but I think it's great when families have healthy and supportive communication around sex.


----------



## pragmaster (May 7, 2014)

^^^^What is this crap.

-Learn how to deep throat. Tease him. 
-When you go out with him in public dress extra sexy
-New sexy outfits
-Have some crazy drunk sex.

ALL men are very visual creatures. Take advantage of that. Dominate.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

Buy a remote controlled toy, give him the controller and let him taunt you during a romantic dinner.

He might start playing with himself at the table!!!

Saw this on sex sent me to the ER so don't use it in the grocery store.


----------



## MNLawenforcement (Oct 8, 2014)

If you know about a more elaborate fantasy of his (of if you can subtly get the information out of him), make it happens (as much as reasonably possible). 

A lot of guys kind of resign themselves to thinking certain things are only a fantasy and will never happen and having a partner make it reality can be mind-blowing.


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

MNLawenforcement said:


> If you know about a more elaborate fantasy of his (of if you can subtly get the information out of him), make it happens (as much as reasonably possible).
> 
> A lot of guys kind of resign themselves to thinking certain things are only a fantasy and will never happen and having a partner make it reality can be mind-blowing.


Be careful with that, and keep my original post in mind "there is no DOWNGRADING form men when it comes to sex".

Once you set a standard, there is NO going back.

I would highly recommend against involving other people into sexual life.....for countless reasons. Do NOT put your marriage/relationship on the line.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I had a move I wanted my wife to try but she refused.... 
I called it get naked.
Still waiting on that one


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness I am overwhelmed with all of your replies!


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

There are a lot of horny men and women ready to help


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

thenub said:


> I had a move I wanted my wife to try but she refused....
> I called it get naked.
> Still waiting on that one


We are talking grain of salt vs JUNIPER here (your situation compared to OP)


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

richie33 said:


> Make him a sandwich.


wait... An actual sandwich....or a position involving another girl with him in the middle?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> the peach basket, some construction required


I tried to google 
The urban dictionary says it is a sexual position involving two guys and a girl????????


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

convert said:


> I tried to google
> The urban dictionary says it is a sexual position involving two guys and a girl????????


not what I meant

I made it up years ago in my own head


get a peach basket, cut off the bottom, string the basket to the ceiling with a pulley
girl gets in basket naked with her butt/vagina hanging out
man lowers girl onto his member with pulley into the orifice of mutual choice
after some up and down pulley motion the guy gives the girl a spin


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Almostrecovered said:


> not what I meant
> 
> I made it up years ago in my own head
> 
> ...


That sounds fun.

use a good rope...you wouldn't want it to break


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

convert said:


> wait... An actual sandwich....or a position involving another girl with him in the middle?


Bread, ham, turkey, cheese.....get your freak on.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

Nuru gel, vinyl air mattress and maybe a spatula.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Right before he gets home, strip naked and get down on your hands and knees and be making like you are scrubbing the kitchen floor. Make sure your ass is facing his direction when he comes through the door.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> the peach basket, some construction required


Do I dare google what "the peach basket" is???? I am curious, but a bit scared all at the same time....


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> the peach basket, some construction required


I am almost at a loss for words now....and I think you have some 'splainin to do..


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

GTdad said:


> You're going to have to help us out with what pushes your husband's buttons?


He REALLY likes blow jobs.....


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Thor said:


> Everything else is the game and the setup. So I would try some different approach. For me, I would love for her to set up an encounter somehow, and to be really into it. You could meet him at the door wearing only a robe and tell him to go take a shower and come down to join you in a glass of wine. You could blindfold him and tease him. You could make him tell you every step he wants you to do, in detail. You could put candles around the dining room and recline on the dining room table, surrounded by various interesting foods (chocolate syrup, grapes, strawberries, whipped cream, etc). You could tell him you want to go out to a bar or club, and then when you get there tell him you are going in separate from him and pretend he doesn't know you. He has to pick you up like you're a stranger.
> 
> Just try something different.


All amazing ideas!!! We've pretended to be strangers at the bar before, several times actually. It always ends up being a ton of fun and super sexy, especially when I say things like "What did you say your name was again?" in earshot of other people. We get a kick out of subtly watching the reactions of the people around us, out of the corner of our eye. 

I really like the idea of blindfolding him and teasing him. That would be perfect during our wind down time in bed...hmmmmm


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

thatbpguy said:


> I bought the book Joy of Sex for both my stepsons after they had been married 6 months. They say it took their sex lives up a level or two.


I used to have an outdated version of that book, I bought it in a second hand bookstore when I was 16 or something. I remember one night my best friend and I colored a bunch of the pictures inside.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

pragmaster said:


> -Learn how to deep throat. Tease him.


I've tried to deep throat, it ain't easy! I have a very strong gag reflex...


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Stretch said:


> Buy a remote controlled toy, give him the controller and let him taunt you during a romantic dinner.
> 
> He might start playing with himself at the table!!!
> 
> Saw this on sex sent me to the ER so don't use it in the grocery store.


THIS idea, I love...it might make me scream though!!!!!!!


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> not what I meant
> 
> I made it up years ago in my own head
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, this sounds dangerous!!!!!!! I love it!


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

bandit.45 said:


> Right before he gets home, strip naked and get down on your hands and knees and be making like you are scrubbing the kitchen floor. Make sure your ass is facing his direction when he comes through the door.


Okay, THIS is f**king brilliant. Brilliant. I think this will get him revved up beyond belief. I'll have to be naked for sure though. He'd be suspicious if he came home and I was scrubbing the floor on my hands and knees in my clothing though, as that is not my style of cleaning at all. I usually sweep/vacuum the dirt, and then mop.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Ashalicious said:


> He REALLY likes blow jobs.....


That may be a good place to start. Think about how he likes them - you as submissive, active, aggressive etc. Play to that. 

Or if he sometimes likes being submissive: Tie him up. Get him all worked up. Then "make" him give you oral before you finish him with a bj.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

Ashalicious said:


> ....I usually sweep/vacuum the dirt, and then mop.


Nekked vacuuming would sure as heck work for me.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Handcuffs. Always a winner

On him for a bj
On you for a vibe


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

How about a massage with a little twist? Apologies if this is tmi.

Invest in some good quality massage candles (Lelo are expensive but well worth it and smell gorgeous)

Surprise him by leading him into the bedroom undress him and yourself push him onto the bed, sit astride him and start kissing and caressing him when he's suitably warmed up grab his hand/wrists secure them out to his side or above his head, you can use silk ties, stockings, scarfs for this.

Once he is restrained grab the massage candle, blow it out and begin pouring it onto him wherever your heart desires (it'll be hot but not scolding as these candles burn at a much lower temperature to standard candles, in case you are wondering) 

Then give him a sensual hot oil massage, you could even hop astride him on the bed and pour the candle down your chest and give him a little show grabbing/ massaging your breasts while grinding on him, I'm gonna stop now as I'm sure you get the gist of what to do from this point.

Have fun!


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Okay troops, I am naked and waiting for husband to get home. The plan is to be waiting for him on the floor, on my knees, when he walks in the door. Dinner is waiting in the fridge, ready to be enjoyed once I am finished, ummm, welcoming him home. 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ashalicious said:


> Okay, THIS is f**king brilliant. Brilliant. I think this will get him revved up beyond belief. I'll have to be naked for sure though. He'd be suspicious if he came home and I was scrubbing the floor on my hands and knees in my clothing though, as that is not my style of cleaning at all. I usually sweep/vacuum the dirt, and then mop.


I guarantee you instant, hot doggystyle floor action. No sane man would pass that up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ashalicious said:


> Okay troops, I am naked and waiting for husband to get home. The plan is to be waiting for him on the floor, on my knees, when he walks in the door. Dinner is waiting in the fridge, ready to be enjoyed once I am finished, ummm, welcoming him home.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


Warlock...throw a bag of popcorn in the nuke.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Things went well. There was lots of giggling, which wasn't my intention, it just kind of happened. Tee hee hee.


----------



## Redheadguy (Jul 30, 2014)

How many steps before whatever he was carrying fell to the floor?


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I hope he was alone when he got home. It could make for a slightly awkward situation


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

We're you wearing knee protection?


----------



## convert (Oct 4, 2013)

Ashalicious said:


> Okay, THIS is f**king brilliant. Brilliant. I think this will get him revved up beyond belief. I'll have to be naked for sure though. He'd be suspicious if he came home and I was scrubbing the floor on my hands and knees in my clothing though, as that is not my style of cleaning at all. I usually sweep/vacuum the dirt, and then mop.





thenub said:


> I hope he was alone when he got home. It could make for a slightly awkward situation


holly crap... never thought about that


----------

